# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  بحيرة في كامارغ في فرانسا تتحول إلى اللون الأحمر

## حبيبتي والمطر

في الأيام الاخيرة بحيرة في جنوب فرانسا تحولت إلى اللون الأحمر في ظاهرة غريبة يفسرها العلماء كنتيجة لارتفاع نسبة الملوحة واستطاع المصور الروسي سام دوبسون أن يرصد الحدث في البحيرة وهو مار بسيارته بجانبها






وتعد هذه البحيرة واحدة من ضمن العديد من المسطحات الملحية في كامارغ في منطقة الدلتا حيث يلتقي نهر الرون (Rhone) مع البحر



 واحدة فقط من هذه المسطحات في هذا الوقت قد تأثرت بهذه الظاهرة بحيث تتحول المياه الزرقاء العادية إلى اللون الأحمر البراق أو البرتقالي وتتكون الكريستالات الملحية على قمم النباتات والصخور واي سطح اخر في البحيرة



و هذه الصورة بالأعلى هي الكريستالات الملحية التي تتكون على النباتات و أي سطح في البحيرة .




وهواة الطبخ معتادين على مثل هذه الظاهرة حيث انهم يعرفون جيدًا ان الأرز الأحمر  ينتج من الملوحة المرتفعة لأماكن نموه




قد يذكرنا لون تلك البحيرة بلون  البحيرة الوردية " ريتبا " و لكن ما يختلف بينما غير اللون هو سبب وجود اللون

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله 
يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله 
كتير حلوه هالبحيرة 
تمازج رائع بالالوان وبالخيرات 
مشكورة " مطر "

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_شكرا" على المرور الجميل 
دودو 
و دموع_

----------


## shams spring

*يا الله ما أجمل هالالوان ... ساحرة جدا ..!
سبحانك يا رحمــن ....!

الف شكر :::حبيبتي والمطر ::: لهذا الطرح المميز*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

> *يا الله ما أجمل هالالوان ... ساحرة جدا ..!
> سبحانك يا رحمــن ....!
> 
> الف شكر :::حبيبتي والمطر ::: لهذا الطرح المميز*



العفو شمس واشكر مرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

ياسلام جد رائعة 

سبحان الله 


مشكورة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الشكر لمرورك محمد

----------


## اليتيم العماني

التغيرات تطرأ على الجميع , برأيك هل للتغيرات المناخية يد في ذلك ؟

----------

